

Darpa Red Balloon Challenge and the Diminishing Power of Elite Networks  - marciovm123
http://savemefrombschool.com/2009/12/darpa-red-balloon-challenge-and-the-diminishing-power-of-elite-networks/

======
jgavris
I eagerly anticipate the proliferation of self-organizing dynamics as it
pertains to how we will consume (social) media in the future.

"For nearly everyone, the opinion of one's peers is the most powerful
motivator of all—more powerful even than the nominal goal of most startup
founders, getting rich." <http://www.paulgraham.com/mit.html>

